# Got $3000, then come get this gem....



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

http://batonrouge.craigslist.org/grd/2574348359.html 

:teehee:

I just shook my head...that horse looks seriously odd to me...maybe it's just me, but I think not...


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

That's because it is a photograph of a computer screen.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

When you have no good picture it's probably better not to put any picture. I'm also not sure why anyone would take a picture of a picture that is already digital.....


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Probably the angle plus the age. I have a gorgeous gelding that looked so stupid as a yearling. The price is because of the word Fresian.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I'd be more worried by the "needs behavioral training" line. She's two, 16 hands and growing and needs manners... eeek!


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

oh great parade horse with her behavioural issues -OMG

that said I stopped at this ad last night 
http://belleville.kijiji.ca/c-pets-livestock-for-sale-TB-Mare-for-Sale-W0QQAdIdZ313610450

and thought - wonder what she really looks like?


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I definitely think the horse looks off balance because of the gigantic shire head. Well, the picture-of-a-picture doesn't help.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

brody said:


> oh great parade horse with her behavioural issues -OMG
> 
> that said I stopped at this ad last night
> http://belleville.kijiji.ca/c-pets-livestock-for-sale-TB-Mare-for-Sale-W0QQAdIdZ313610450
> ...


I think she's pretty...


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Needs behavioral training... would make a great parade horse? I'm glad I'm not the only one that went, huh?

I bet she looks completely different with a good picture. I'd be interested to see what she looks like with a better picture!


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Of course she needs behavioral training! She's afraid that big ol' head is going to tip her over. 

Bless her heart, I hope the rest of her catches up soon. She looks like she was put together from two different kits.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Speaking of bad photos, I hope this mare doesn't really look like this in real life! Though I'm doubtful, because the photo was taken straight on for a conformation shot - just how it's supposed to be. Poor thing.

http://eauclaire.craigslist.org/grd/2552979139.html


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

malinda said:


> Speaking of bad photos, I hope this mare doesn't really look like this in real life! Though I'm doubtful, because the photo was taken straight on for a conformation shot - just how it's supposed to be. Poor thing.
> 
> http://eauclaire.craigslist.org/grd/2552979139.html


oh no....can she really be that bad??? Poor horse!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I think the Shire/Fresian looks so horrible because of the angle the picture was taken, at least I hope it's the angle. I've seen some seriously horrible first generation draft crosses tho.

The second one is simply scary, because I agree with Malinda it does look like they set her up for a conformation shot. :yuck: I pray that mare was never, nor ever will it, bred.


----------



## eggzackly (Apr 14, 2011)

I think she will grow in to her head.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Both mares may actually be as bad as the pictures show them, but OTOH I have also seen some photos of horses ... especially digital photos, for some reason ... that are truly incredible and in a couple of cases, I've seen the horses themselves and they do not look like the photos.

The cheaper digital cameras can do a LOT of distortion. This is one reason I always try to get my neighbor to do my photos ... she's got a really good digital with a zoom lens, can stand back and zoom in, which keeps the distortion to a minimum ... and even then we've got to go through 20 or 30 images to find 2 to 6 good ones.


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

I think the first photo is definitely distorted due to a bad photographic angle. The other bad photo is not so much from a bad angle as it is from the photo being stretched. The horse doesn't really have that long of a back (but she is swaybacked).


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

What I want to know, and I also am seriously wondering why no one else addressed this issue, is why someone would take a photo of a computer screen. Obviously they were quite close to the computer. Apparently all of the computers plugs were out and could not transfer to a simple USB drive? Everyone has a USB drive now; they are cheaper than dirt. However, this also means that either the person was too bloody lazy to get off their bum and take a picture of the horse, or, most likely, they don't actually own said horse. 
Overall, the image brings up a lot of questions. I would run as far away as possible and buy something else.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Heritagefarm said:


> What I want to know, and I also am seriously wondering why no one else addressed this issue, is why someone would take a photo of a computer screen. Obviously they were quite close to the computer. Apparently all of the computers plugs were out and could not transfer to a simple USB drive? Everyone has a USB drive now; they are cheaper than dirt. However, this also means that either the person was too bloody lazy to get off their bum and take a picture of the horse, or, most likely, they don't actually own said horse.
> Overall, the image brings up a lot of questions. I would run as far away as possible and buy something else.


I'd go with lazy or ignorant over scam. If a person wants to scam someone into buying a horse they don't own, they could steal any photo from the internet and most would choose a better photo than that.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

Frankenhorse comes to mind when I see pics like the first one. Really, I am constantly befuddled by the ads I see on Craigslist. I want to shake the people and say, "Gees, you're supposed to try to make your horse look good, dingbat!"


----------



## eggzackly (Apr 14, 2011)

what Malinda said x2

I still say there are better photos to be had of that horse, and put to the right use, that would be an awesome horse for the right person.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

It's difficult to get a good photo of a horse without a really good lens. That certainly qualifies as a really bad photo.

I think it is possible that the back legs are straight and the shoulder lay back looks pretty good. So maybe the horse looks OK in person. It's fairly rare to see a good shoulder on a poorly put together horse.

Or, who knows, maybe the horse really is too ugly to be dog food and the people selling it haven't a clue. I sure see a lot of horses that the owners are really proud of that are flat out ugly.

I wouldn't take the time to go and see the horse bases on that ad and photo. It does make you wonder sometime what people are thinking.


----------



## eggzackly (Apr 14, 2011)

Just off hand, I could TOTALLY see someone from Medieval Times going BESERK to have a horse that looked like that.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Heritagefarm said:


> Apparently all of the computers plugs were out and could not transfer to a simple USB drive? Everyone has a USB drive now; they are cheaper than dirt.


Mmmm ... no. I don't. I am completely computer illiterate and do not have a USB drive ... or if there is one in my computer, I don't know about it.

OTOH I am photography literate and have always managed to get decent photos of my horses and one way or another get them up on my ads and website. However, before digital cameras I will admit to running VHS video tapes of the horses on the TV, pausing it and taking a photograph of that image and then scanning the photo into the computer photo program. The image itself wasn't good ... but the horse was in a good position.


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't know anything about horses really. but it does look really weird. i know its not but to me it looks like its missing hair, like when you shave a Persian cat and its head is huge and the rest of it looks off. that's how the horse looks to me. 

I like her tho, but not worth the price if you ask me!


----------



## eggzackly (Apr 14, 2011)

sometimes the value is not in the horse itself. If it was a Medieval Times horse, some lighting, costumes and music, and that big head will pack stadiums full of people that will pay $$$ for a chicken wing dinner and a show.


----------



## Shoupie (Mar 21, 2009)

AHHHHH!  that morgan is scarrry. Dressage? how the heck do you expect that horse to engage it's back when it can barley hold it up.

The first horse has gorgeous color, reminds me of those beautiful buckskin drafts they used in the movie "Black Death". I'd never seen a bucksin draft before I am now in love with their black fetlocks.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

It really isn't THAT hard to take a decent conformation photo. I am by no means a professional photographer, but I took all of these photos and I think they portray the horses accurately.

This one was taken with a $20 digital camera almost 10 years ago. The quality isn't all that great, but the photo is not distorted (just like I don't believe the photo of the Morgan mare is distorted). It's a straight-on side shot, and I had a bit of good luck taking the photo  (the mare's attention was on something out in the field)











This horse was just more photogenic than others I've photographed. He looks nice in this picture, and I only had to take about 8 photos to get a few with his ears nicely forward. This photo was taken with a slightly better digital camera - not an expensive one by any means.











This could have been taken at less of an angle to the horse, but still, it doesn't make him look like Frankenhorse. I could have trimmed up his fetlocks a bit for the photo, but all one would need to do is crop out the cluttered background and you'd have a decent photo for Craigslist


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't think the morgan photo is distorted either. Nothing in the photo says manipulation to me.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

> Mmmm ... no. I don't. I am completely computer illiterate and do not have a USB drive ... or if there is one in my computer, I don't know about it.


These days they are a couple dollars for more space than you'll ever use over by the checkouts of many stores. Even the ones without electronics. Most computers also have cd burners. But you don't even need any of that if the computer has internet. Email it to yourself or upload it to somewhere like photobucket and then save it back to your computer when you get there.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Ya kinda wonder if the picture of a computer screen isn't taken off some other website or? Pretty odd. 

I think the picture of the Morgan mare might be a bit distorted - it's easy to resize a picture and end up a bit longer in proportion than the original. None the less, she looks pretty awful, you'd think she HAS to look better than the picture. Maybe you'd have to go see her just to be sure? hehe


----------



## eggzackly (Apr 14, 2011)

If that morgan's photo is distorted and makes her look extra long, then her head must only be as wide as a two by four.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

It doesn't look like a picture of a computer screen at all, it looks like a picture of a photograph. They may have only had a film camera and not had anything digital to take the picture with. Usually a picture of a computer screen will have some of the outside edges on it or small white vertical lines when the camera catches the refresh rate of the screen.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Neither the person or the background are distorted. How would you stretch only the horse in the photo?


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

a dachshund horsie.....


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

malinda said:


> Speaking of bad photos, I hope this mare doesn't really look like this in real life! Though I'm doubtful, because the photo was taken straight on for a conformation shot - just how it's supposed to be. Poor thing.
> 
> http://eauclaire.craigslist.org/grd/2552979139.html


And WHY would she make a great dressage horse??? Look at that back!


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

> It doesn't look like a picture of a computer screen at all, it looks like a picture of a photograph.


Except there's a mouse pointer on the picture. Top of the shoulder. At minimum someone did a screen capture instead of sending the original file.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Except if it were a screen capture, the photo wouldn't have caught the glare of the monitor.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

The second picture isn't distorted, imo. The shadows are correct as is the person holding the horse. That mare really looks like that! Riding her has to be like a kid riding one of those inch worm toys that bend in the middle. :stars: 

The first mare (Shire cross) looks like it was picture taken by a cell phone on the computer, and her head issue could be partly due to the angle in which the first picture was taken. I think she'd look different in person, but she still may be out of proportion simply due to her breeding.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I would be willing to bet that mare is or will become swaybacked with time (I had one like that, nice horse and great with kids, but Lord love a duck, fitting a saddle to her was a nightmare!).

I think the draft is just a victim of poor photography. My draft mare looks like she has a huge head if not photo'd correctly, but her head is actually small for a draft mare.


----------



## eggzackly (Apr 14, 2011)

I sometimes rode a QH gelding in high school that looked about like that morgan mare. He was 18 and was not sway backed. He rode smooth and loped slow and easy, his jog was smooth as glass. He had a nice rein on him and a light mouth. He turned really easy and would plant that inside hind and spin gently if you legged him over. Not every horse looks like a magazine picutre, same as people. Plenty of the magazine picture horses have soundness and temperament issues. It really isn't fair to hack other peoples' horses off a photo. This thread has a FHOTD flavor to it. (fugly horse of the day blog)


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

That Morgan mare should be used as a teaching tool for what an ill conformed horse looks like, imo. A "what not to buy" guide. All horses offered for sale are critiqued.

She's never been under saddle and she already has lordosis to some extent and the way she's built, I have doubts that she's completely sound (or that she'll travel correctly) _now_ neverless in the future if she's put into training.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

One more thing about the draft cross... yes, the angle of the photo is awful, also she is 2 years old and quite possibly in an awkward phase of growth. If you wanted the Shire look, you'd probably go take a look at her and see what she's really like. On that photo and in today's market, $3000 seems pretty high. She does look like she's got a big round rear on her though and I love a draft head (if its not that out of proportion in reality). I kinda think she's cute in an ugly duckling sort of way, maybe there IS a swan in there?


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

As an illustrator, to me It looks like there is some distortion on the mares picture, the bushes in the backround look a bit odd and stretched, there is an odd little hitch on her underside behind her elbow, tucks up before the spread of her barrel, and the shading on that part ends there, and the legnth of fence behind the mare looks kind of long, but maybe it is just one long mare this is not a great photo quality wise. She is so odd I would almost hope it is a photo shop


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

farmgirl6 said:


> As an illustrator, to me It looks like there is some distortion on the mares picture, the bushes in the backround look a bit odd and stretched, there is an odd little hitch on her underside behind her elbow, tucks up before the spread of her barrel, and the shading on that part ends there, and the legnth of fence behind the mare looks kind of long, but maybe it is just one long mare this is not a great photo quality wise. She is so odd I would almost hope it is a photo shop


Hah, maybe that picture really IS two horses put together wrong! lol Or maybe she's just a mess. :\


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

This is Ginger, and Ginger if she was carrying triplets of course I can't imagine why someone would shop a horse to look like that they were trying to sell, unless she had some injury on her barrel, scarring or something


----------



## Shoupie (Mar 21, 2009)

Oh no I see a photoshop distortion competition in the works


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh boy, that would be fun! Go go go!!


----------

